
Spam 'produces 17m tons of CO2' - habs
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8001749.stm
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Is there a difference between this and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=565409> ??

The URLs are different ...

